# Smoant Battlestar with iJoy Combo RDTA



## Christiaan (24/3/17)

Hi all,

I've recently purchased a Smoant Battlestar mod, as well as an iJoy Combo RDTA.
On my first try, I attempted to screw the iJoy onto the Battlestar, but it for some reason does not want to screw on. My thinking is that the threads on the iJoy is too short, or the threads on the Battlestar is too deep.

Does anyone have a solution for this? I do not often buy vape gear and would not like to have to go out and buy a new mod or tank.

P.S. I've tested the iJoy on my current Kangertech subox mod. It screws on, but feels like there is too little thread. I've also screwd the subox tank onto the Battlestar, and it too fits perfectly.


----------



## Silver (24/3/17)

Hi @Christiaan 
Welcome to the forum

Strange problem you have there. Either there is something wrong with the mod's threads or with the iJoy's threads.

Do you have another atty to try screw onto the Smoant? Just to check?

PS - when you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-432#post-515808


----------



## Christiaan (24/3/17)

Hi Silver,

I unfortunately don't. But will try to get to a vape shop asap to test it out.

Thanks!


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/3/17)

Christiaan said:


> Hi Silver,
> 
> I unfortunately don't. But will try to get to a vape shop asap to test it out.
> 
> Thanks!


@Christiaan it should work..

Check ur threads on the atty and mod I'm guessing there's an imperfection somewhere there that's avoiding complete screw on of the atty


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/3/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Christiaan
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Strange problem you have there. Either there is something wrong with the mod's threads or with the iJoy's threads.
> ...



I had a smoant and all my attys fitted on with no issue at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christiaan (26/3/17)

Hi, 

I took it to a vape shop and they told me the iJoy and Smoant doesn't fit. Something to do with the length of the iJoy's threads not reaching the Smoant's threads. It sounds plausible, as when I try to screw the tank onto the mod, it doesn't even touch the threads.


----------



## Christiaan (26/3/17)

Here's the comparison between the iJoy and my older Subtank mini. The threads are totally different imo.


----------



## Mtoefy (26/3/17)

Hi try loosening the positive pin on the ijoy that should work







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamZ (26/3/17)

Mtoefy said:


> Hi try loosening the positive pin on the ijoy that should work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes try that to make contact. 

Just dont lossen too much, and make sure your posts are still rigid.


----------



## Christiaan (26/3/17)

The problem is it sits flush before the threads even touch. I've even tried screwing it on without the positive pin attached just to see if that would work, but it doesn't


----------



## Highlander (26/3/17)

Christiaan said:


> The problem is it sits flush before the threads even touch. I've even tried screwing it on without the positive pin attached just to see if that would work, but it doesn't


Hi Christiaan....
It seems that you figured it out for now, it doesn't fit. Sorry


----------



## AlphaDog (26/3/17)

Christiaan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently purchased a Smoant Battlestar mod, as well as an iJoy Combo RDTA.
> On my first try, I attempted to screw the iJoy onto the Battlestar, but it for some reason does not want to screw on. My thinking is that the threads on the iJoy is too short, or the threads on the Battlestar is too deep.
> ...


Hey, I've got the white battlestar with a white ijoy limitless classic. It works perfectly... When u screw the rdta on, u gotta apply some pressure because the 510 spring on the battlestar is quite strong, which pushes the tank back up. Once the threads catch though, then it'll screw down..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

